# Hognose albino gene



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

In hognose's how do the yellow and orange albino gene compare ie what would be the result of yellow albino to orange albino and yellow albino to a normal?:help:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I have no personal experience with albino hognose snakes, so I did a little searching on line.

As far as I can tell, both yellow and orange albinos have the same albino gene, which is recessive to the corresponding normal gene. I would expect that crossing a yellow albino to an orange albino would produce only albino babies. They could be orange albinos, yellow albinos, or somewhere in between in color. Mating an albino hognose to a normal hognose would produce only normal-looking, het albino hognose babies.

See 
Collection Heterodon nasicus ( western hognose snake ) morph Albino
World of Hognose


----------



## hops (Apr 23, 2021)

paulh said:


> I have no personal experience with albino hognose snakes, so I did a little searching on line.
> 
> As far as I can tell, both yellow and orange albinos have the same albino gene, which is recessive to the corresponding normal gene. I would expect that crossing a yellow albino to an orange albino would produce only albino babies. They could be orange albinos, yellow albinos, or somewhere in between in color. Mating an albino hognose to a normal hognose would produce only normal-looking, het albino hognose babies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information you provided.


----------

